# Swaping Motor Blocks



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has any one Put Aristo Motor blocks in a USA engine or vice versa?

If so Is it that diffacult to do.

JJ


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi John, I have read of several people swapping the two motor blocks. I have an article written by Ron Wenger on putting an Aristo block under a USAT loco. PM me your e-mail and I will be glad to send it to you.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

John, regarding the article by Ron Wenger, as I recall it is not a trivial thing to install Aristo trucks on a USAT loco, but it is definitely doable.

Ed


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably a bit more difficult than spelling "diffacult."


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I think John Burden from Winona Garden RR in Ontario has done some of these conversions. Email me.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 25 Apr 2010 07:41 AM 
Probably a bit more difficult than spelling "diffacult." 

Now Tom, Thats no very nice making fun of JJ like that. As i recall your not perfect either !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Most folks have put Aristo bricks under USAT locos and it is a fairly easy conversion. Later RJD


----------

